# Malaga Airport - Car Hire



## Gulliver1 (23 May 2010)

I am flying into Malaga for a 12 day holiday in the beginning of June. 

Can someone please recommend the most reasonable/affordable car hire company they have come across located at Malaga Airport?

Thanks alot.


----------



## battyee (23 May 2010)

Yes ! Try www.yellowcar.com . I have been using them regularly for 10 years. If you use them ask for the 10% discount for regular/trade customers & you may get it. Be aware however that car hire in Spain has become a lot more expensive recently.


----------



## Hillsalt (23 May 2010)

I just did a bit of research on renting a car from Malaga in June. I found www.carjet.com to be the cheapest. I have never used them before but I can't find any bad reviews about them either. 

Compare your car requirements and post here which come out the cheapest. *Yellowcar* worked out dearer for me.


----------



## Gulliver1 (24 May 2010)

carjet is cheaper by 10 euro.


----------



## battyee (24 May 2010)

Don't forget to factor in possible extras such as insurance extras, pick up arrangements,do they need a booking deoposit, petrol ( full tank or pay as you use), etc. Beware some of the dirty little tricks some rental companies come up with.


----------



## fizzelina (25 May 2010)

We use carjet.co.uk to book for when we go to Malaga. But like battyee says there can be extras, we are usually required to pay for full tank of petrol (rather than leave it back full) and if you're not doing much driving on the holiday then you don't use the full tank you had to pay for.


----------



## demoivre (25 May 2010)

I have used doyouspain several times and find them very good and you don't pay anything until you are collecting the car. They are effectively brokers for several car hire companies. The queues at the car hire desks at Malaga airport can be crazy at times but if you are prepared to pay a little more ( usually the case) to avoid those queues take a look at [broken link removed], where they meet you in arrivals and bring you straight to your car..


----------



## chrisboy (25 May 2010)

fizzelina said:


> We use carjet.co.uk to book for when we go to Malaga. But like battyee says there can be extras, we are usually required to pay for full tank of petrol (rather than leave it back full) and if you're not doing much driving on the holiday then you don't use the full tank you had to pay for.




Yeah, i went to san pedro for 2 weeks last year, and was charged 75 euro for tank of diesel.. Did a good bit of driving and gave it back half full.. Bit of a rip off..


----------



## sunrock (28 May 2010)

Why don`t you use the ryanair website and the link for cheap car rental.


----------



## beetroot (1 Jun 2010)

*Car hire spain*

I rented a car from http://www.hirecarsinspain.com last year and found them good. They are an agent for http://www.malagacar.com/  who pick you up as you leave departures and bring you accross the road where you pick up your car (and so avoid the long queues downstairs in the airport).


----------



## Hillsalt (1 Jun 2010)

beetroot said:


> I rented a car from http://www.hirecarsinspain.com last year and found them good. They are an agent for http://www.malagacar.com/  who pick you up as you leave departures and bring you accross the road where you pick up your car (and so avoid the long queues downstairs in the airport).



Thanks beetroot. 

I just got a great deal from them and booked a auto Focus for €182 for seven days. 

Cheers


----------



## Gulliver1 (2 Jun 2010)

I got a Focus from a different company for 12 days for €180 all in!!


----------



## 900TS (30 Jul 2010)

Gulliver1,

Mind letting me know who you got the great quote from, and how it worked out? Any hidden extras etc?

Thanks,


----------



## Hillsalt (30 Jul 2010)

www.goldcar.es  is very good too

I will definitely use them again.


----------



## Gulliver1 (31 Jul 2010)

900TS said:


> Gulliver1,
> 
> Mind letting me know who you got the great quote from, and how it worked out? Any hidden extras etc?
> 
> Thanks,


 
Marbesol is the company.

No hidden charges, not even as much as a cent.


----------



## hfp (2 Aug 2010)

i also used malaga car last year.  was very happy with service, picked them because you only had to pay for a half tank of petrol rather than a full tank which suited us because we were only staying for 4 days and not planning on doing a lot of driving.  was a bit worried about what the insurance covered as didn't seem too clear from the wording, and managed to scrape the side of the car.  Pointed out the damage when we returned the car to avoid any nasty surprises on the credit card, but agent wasn't even remotely interested.  Got email from company a few days later confirming that car was returned and all ok.


----------

